
Hackers give Anonymous a taste of their own medicine - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/121153-hackers-give-anonymous-a-taste-of-their-own-medicine
======
tomku
This is absolutely awful reporting. They didn't "break into the document" and
change the links, they just posted a version with links to their trojaned
version, and got it going around on social networks competing with the
original.

The "updated" bit about the "rest of Anon's leadership" is similarly wrong,
although it seems they're just repeating Gizmodo's nonsense in that case.
Anonymous as a whole has no "leadership" to speak of, it has no "top brass",
it just has some members who are more vocal and well-known than others.

------
pnathan
Kind of surprised that there's no separately distributed sha sig for legit
slowloris. If you're going to download a hacking tool, one would _think_
you're going to be careful...

------
zerostar07
_Overbroad and arbitrary web takedowns by #usgov or by #anonymous -- no way to
run a world_

\- Tim Berners-Lee

[https://twitter.com/#!/timberners_lee/status/160414269173800...](https://twitter.com/#!/timberners_lee/status/160414269173800960)

~~~
tomku
Your link should probably be to:

[https://twitter.com/#!/timberners_lee/status/160414269173800...](https://twitter.com/#!/timberners_lee/status/160414269173800960)

The mobile link brings up a signup page for some reason.

~~~
zerostar07
Wow, so many that are wrong with this link:

1) it uses a hashbang

2) i added it from the ipad, it does not work on the web

3) try clicking on the unprefixed link on an ipad: it redirects to
/timberners_lee which then redirects to #!/timberners_lee, which then submits
a form or sth. Clicking "back" after that brings you to "mobile.twitter.com/"
instead of here

4) when you visit the non-mobinle link from a web browser (Chrome), it first
loads your personal frontpage and then reloads with the actual tweet page.

All this for less than 140 precious characters. Where is the world heading to?

------
dwyer
> it’s a surprise this group has not turned on each other already.

The author must not have gotten the memo.

------
leif
> It is understandable that the group wishes to remain anonymous (excuse the
> pun)

This is the most offensive thing in the article.

